# firefox 1.5 e problemi con i font

## mrfree

Ieri ho emerso firefox 1.5 (~x86 per ora) e ho notato che con questa versione ho degli evidenti problemi di fonts  :Smile: 

Con la versione 1.0.7 di firefox non ho mai avuto problemi simili... comunque seguendo i consiglio presenti sui vari post nel forum e nell'articolo sul wiki sono riuscito a risolvere solo alcuni dei miei problemi

Infatti per i blocchi di codice nei post del forum, ad esempio, viene usato un font penoso!

Screenshot di esempio

In generale preferivo i font utilizzati da firefox 1.0.7 per il quale non ho mai dovuto impostare niente di particolare per quanto concerne i font... mha

Ogni idea e/o suggerimento sarà gradito  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Prova a settare in:

```
Edit ---> Preferences ---> Content ----> Advanced ----> Display Resolution
```

```
System Settings
```

----------

## funkoolow

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ogni idea e/o suggerimento sarà gradito 

 

visto che la metti così, hai già emerso i corefonts? senza quell'ebuild il mio firefox 1.0.7 era anche peggio del tuo screen  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infatti per i blocchi di codice nei post del forum, ad esempio, viene usato un font penoso!
> 
> Screenshot di esempio
> ...

 

Solo io non vedo l'immagine?

----------

## mrfree

@gutter

Provato... niente di fatto  :Sad: 

@funkoolow

equery l .*font.*

[ Searching for package '.*font.*' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/terminus-font-4.14 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/sharefonts-0.10-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/unifont-1.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/artwiz-fonts-2.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r2 (0)

Ho provato anche a creare un nuovo profilo da zero ma il risultato, dopo aver settato i font come suggerito nel wiki, è lo stesso

 *Quote:*   

> Proportional: Serif (Size: 16)
> 
> Serif: Bitstream vera serif
> 
> Sans-serif: Bitstream vera sans
> ...

 

Per intenderci qualcosa migliora rispetto al default nel senso che, ad esempio, il sito www.gentoo.org si vede nettamente meglio, ma i blocchi di codice... no  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo io non vedo l'immagine?

 

è su altervista. copia e incolla il link in un'altra pagina. 

Anche io con la 1.5 vedo così i "code".

E' cambiato qualcosa nella gestione dei fonts da quello che ho capito ma non ho ancora ben capito come rimettere il tutto bene  :Razz: 

Nell'1.5 manca la use truetype.

Al momento ho fatto il downgrade e aspetto che sia dichiarato stabile

----------

## PboY

a me non ha dato nessun problema oltre ad aver aumentato automaticamente i dpi ad una dimensione bella grossa, che ho subito sistemato. i font mi usa sempre quelli che usavo con la 1.0.7 ... boh

----------

## lopio

io mi trovo bene con i Verdana

----------

## earcar

Prova a cambiare il font di default in

```
Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Deafault Font
```

(ho firefox in ing)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

alla fine il problema dei fonts non è ancora stato risolto?

----------

## lavish

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> alla fine il problema dei fonts non è ancora stato risolto?

 

Da me si vede tutto perfettamente. Ho lasciato le opzioni di default e controllando le impostazioni ho notato che viene usato Arial  (16)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma hai selezionato l'opzione di far scegliere al sito i fonts? puoi fare uno screenshot della config dei fonts? hai la -bin?

----------

## lavish

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma hai selezionato l'opzione di far scegliere al sito i fonts? puoi fare uno screenshot della config dei fonts? hai la -bin?

 

Non ho fatto nulla  :Razz: 

Ho la -bin ed ecco gli screenshots  :Wink: 

http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/.tmp/font.png

http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/.tmp/font_advanced.png

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in effetti ho parlato un'altra persona che con la bin non aveva di questi problemi... ma mettere la bin andrebbe contro la mia filosofia..  :Razz: 

----------

## kaosone

io ho dovuto forzare i font, ma ora vedo perfettamente tutto   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.longdrinkfizz.com/beta/fonts.png

~/.fonts.conf

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts.conf file to configure system font access --><fontconfig>

<!-- Autohint fonts

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool> </edit>

        </match>

--><!-- Use Bitstream Vera fonts by default --> <alias>

  <family>serif</family>

  <prefer>

   <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family>

  </prefer>

 </alias>

 <alias>

  <family>sans-serif</family>

  <prefer>

   <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family>

  </prefer>

 </alias>

 <alias>

  <family>monospace</family>

  <prefer>

   <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family>

  </prefer>

 </alias>

<!-- Antialias --> <match target="font" >

  <test compare="more" name="size" qual="any" >

   <double>8</double>

  </test>

  <test compare="less" name="size" qual="any" >

   <double>15</double>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hinting" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hintstyle" >

   <const>hintmedium</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

<match target="font" >

<edit mode="assign" name="rgba" >

<const>none</const>

</edit>

</match>

<match target="font" >

<edit mode="assign" name="hinting" >

<bool>true</bool>

</edit>

</match>

<match target="font" >

<edit mode="assign" name="hintstyle" >

<const>hintfull</const>

</edit>

</match>

<match target="font" >

<edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

<bool>true</bool>

</edit>

</match>

<match target="pattern" >

<edit mode="assign" name="autohint" >

<bool>true</bool>

</edit>

</match>

</fontconfig>

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forzando i fonts funziona... ma perchè con firefox 1.07 non ce n'è bisogno? DEVE funzionare pure con la 1.5!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e ho testato pure la versione -bin.. con quella effettivamente funziona tutto senza problemi... e con le stesse impostazioni...

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> e ho testato pure la versione -bin.. con quella effettivamente funziona tutto senza problemi... e con le stesse impostazioni...

 

Creco che cambi la configurazione dei DPI. Io ho cambiato solo quella e tutto è ritornato a funzionare come prima.

----------

## mrfree

Purtroppo io i blocchi code continuo a vederli male  :Sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma nell'xorg.conf avete messo qualcosa di particolare per i fonts?

----------

## makami

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creco che cambi la configurazione dei DPI. Io ho cambiato solo quella e tutto è ritornato a funzionare come prima.

 

Stessa cosa io

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

novità: con xorg 7 i fonts si vedono da schifo pure con la versione -bin di firefox  :Sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io preferisco aspettare che diventi stabile...magari lo risolvono questo problema... inutile impiccarmici :/

comunque a me la 1.5 mi dava lo stesso problema di fonts :/

----------

## makoomba

con  freetype-2.1.9-r1, xorg 7, xgl, firefox-bin e un appropriato local.conf ho una visualizzazione "quasi perfetta" dei fonts.

i problemi li ho avuti con freetype-2.1.10 e firefox compilato.

----------

## mrfree

Si anche nel mio caso da quando ho emerso xorg7 va tutto bene, ma forse anche perché in quell'occasione ho ricontrollato tutta la configurazione riguardante i fonts  :Wink: 

----------

